# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Euro 2012

## tammyy2j

The seedings

Pot 1: Spain, Netherlands, Poland, Ukraine

Pot 2: Germany, Italy, England, Russia

Pot 3: Croatia, Greece, Portugal, Sweden

Pot 4: Denmark, France, Czech Republic, Republic of Ireland

Draw later today

----------


## lizann

Tough group for Ireland with Spain, Italy and Croatia but fingers crossed they can do well

----------


## alan45

England last out of the draw..   Still they will be first out on the plane home  :Big Grin:

----------

sarah c (20-12-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> England last out of the draw..   Still they will be first out on the plane home


It's a shame they won't play Germany. I was looking forward to watching them get hammered again  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

thats the group of death! spain Italy and Croatia! Im not fussed though, the boys have worked so hard to get there so theres nothing to lose! 

Ireland are in Gdansk and Poznan i think, i may try and go out there for one of the matches i imagine it would be a great atmosphere! and i loved Gdansk when i went last time.

----------

Siobhan (13-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Group A
Poland
Greece
Czech Rep
Russia

Group B
Holland
Germany
Denmark
Portugal

Group C
Spain
Italy
Ireland
Croatia

Group D
Ukraine
Sweden
France
England

----------


## Perdita

TV is to screen England's opening game against France in Euro 2012, while the BBC has picked up the first knockout matches (if the team gets that far), it has been announced. 

The two broadcasters have committed to running live coverage of all 31 Euro 2012 games next summer on TV and via their respective web and mobile platforms. They will show a total of 16 live matches each including the final, which will be broadcast by both ITV and the BBC.

ITV will kick off England's campaign with the group stage clash against France on June 11, while the BBC will show the middle group game against Sweden on June 15. ITV will close the pool stage campaign with the match against the Ukraine on June 19.

Should England make it out of the group games, the BBC will show the team's first knockout match as the corporation has the first and fourth quarter-finals, while ITV will get the second and third quarter-finals.

The BBC has secured exclusive rights to broadcast both semi-finals, while the final on July 1 will be shown simultaneously on BBC One and ITV1.

A daily highlights programme will also be aired on every match day during Euro 2012, and the BBC has the rights to provide "extensive coverage" on its radio channels. 

BBC head of TV sport Philip Bernie said: "The BBC is delighted to be showing the UEFA European Football Championship, a huge football event, which, along with the London Olympics, should ensure a fantastic sporting summer for BBC viewers.

"We are very happy with the live matches on BBC One, as they give us a strong climax to the event, with both semi-finals, as well as England's quarter-final if they progress.

"We also have some very appetising group games, including England's second match, against Sweden, in peak time, Ireland's final match, against Italy, and heavyweight clashes between Holland and Germany and Germany and Portugal."

UEFA events marketing director Guy-Laurent Epstein added: "UEFA is delighted to continue its relationship with the BBC and ITV, our traditional broadcast partners for the UEFA European Championships.

"We look forward to working with the UK's leading free-to-air broadcasters and are convinced that they will provide fans in the UK with an exceptional depth of coverage of the tournament across all media platforms."

The BBC will also broadcast various matches not featuring England, including Ireland's group game against Italy, and Holland versus Germany.

ITV has picked up some potentially audience pleasing ties, such as Ireland's group clashes against Spain and Croatia, along with Spain versus Italy and Portugal versus Holland.

Niall Sloane, ITV controller of Sport, said: "Major events such as the Euro 2012 Championships have huge significance for our viewers and attract some of the biggest audiences on television. I'm delighted that ITV has secured an outstanding selection of games through the tournament which includes England's opening game against France as well as a potential peak time group decider against hosts Ukraine.

"ITV1 will also be the home of some terrific clashes between the top teams in Europe including Spain vs Ireland, Spain vs Italy, Portugal vs Holland and Ireland vs Croatia."

----------


## tammyy2j

The England squad has been announced and as usual there is a mix of shock inclusions, big name absentees and poorly kept secrets with much of the squad being known at least a day in advance. There has been plenty of speculation about who would be included and we now know who can help justify the England Euro 2012 odds and who canât.

Potentially the biggest decision for Roy Hodgson was who to leave out from Rio Ferdinand and John Terry with the pair apparently unable to play together and Roy Hodgson has selected Terry (despite rumours last week heâd be left out) with Ferdinandâs injury record seemingly counting against him. Another huge decision for Hodgson was whether or not to take Arsenalâs Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain and it seems Hodgson has been brave here deciding to take the youngster who will be the youngest member of Englandâs squad.

John Ruddy was perhaps the biggest surprise to be included in the squad but it isnât a significant decision as Joe Hart is the clear first choice and Rob Green looks set to be second choice in goal. Micah Richards was left out of the squad despite Kyle Walker missing out through injury, that means Glen Johnson looks the first choice right back with Phil Jones the only other squad member to be able to play there. In other squad news Steven Gerrard has been confirmed as the new England captain by his manager Roy Hodgson.

England not only have some relatively new squad members but they also of course have a new manager. He has performed well as manager of both Fulham and West Brom in recent years but even guiding Fulham to the Europa League final doesnât seem to match his biggest achievement of getting Switzerland to third in the FIFA rankings after just 18 months in charge. It would be a great achievement if he could do the same with England, even though this team has many more stars than the Switzerland team from the early nineties.

The bookies are usually shortening England at every opportunity just before a major tournament but expectations are as low as they have ever been in many peopleâs memories. The England odds are even lower than there were before the squad announcement with a couple of bookies having pushed England out a point following the release of the squad list. England are now only just ahead of France and Italy in the Euro 2012 odds, still behind the likes of Spain, Germany and Holland. Those odds still suggest that England should reach the semi finals as England are the fourth favourites and that would certainly represent a pretty successful summer for England as it would be their best performance since Euro â96. 

The full squad is Joe Hart (Man City), Robert Green (West Ham), John Ruddy (Norwich), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Man United), John Terry (Chelsea), Joleon Lescott (Man City), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Leighton Baines (Everton), Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Stewart Downing (Liverpool), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Gareth Barry (Man City), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Scott Parker (Tottenham), Ashley Young (Man United), James Milner (Man City), Wayne Rooney (Man United), Danny Welbeck (Man United), Andy Carroll (Liverpool), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham).

----------


## Katy

No Micah Richards is ridiculas, the guys like a tank, hes had the season of his life and hes left at home! Can play CB CM or RB whereever hes needed, it makes no sense. 

Oh well im not that fussed! 

Euro 2012 is al about the boys in green and the rocky road to poland

----------


## tammyy2j

Well starts today 

Germany are my favs to win

----------


## Siobhan

> Well starts today 
> 
> Germany are my favs to win


very wishful on my part but will love an Ireland German final!! I will have germany covered in my colours

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I would love to see Ireland win, but I think it will be Germany or Spain who wins.  Tomorrow's game with Germany and Portugal should be a cracker.

----------


## Katy

How poor is Georgious Samaras! how he is making a living playing football i never know! 

Great opening game, penaltys sendings off all you need as a neutral! 

Looking forward to Irelands first game.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Samaras is a bit of a hit or miss.  Sometimes he plays well for Celtic and others times he's mince.

----------


## tammyy2j

Bad loss opening game for Ireland dont think they can beat Italy or Spain

----------


## N.Fan

I hate that there is so many programmes pospoined or cancelled because of football or anyother sport.This is one reason I hate paying for a TV licence.

----------

Caspiant (27-10-2012)

----------


## Siobhan

> Bad loss opening game for Ireland dont think they can beat Italy or Spain


no hope at all.. at least we got into the tournament.. that is something

----------


## tammyy2j

No real effort from France or England expected a better game

----------


## tammyy2j

Ireland out hammered by Spain last night

----------


## Siobhan

> Ireland out hammered by Spain last night


it could have been worse.. was looking at stats and Spain had 20 shots on target compared to 4 from Ireland.. Given saved 11 times and only 2 saves from the spanish goalkeeper...

----------


## suzewebb

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  come on england!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

June 21 - 7.45pm 
 Czech Republic vs Portugal
 National Stadium Warsaw

June 22 - 7.45pm 
 Germany vs Greece 
 PGE Arena Gdansk 

June 23 - 7.45pm 
 Spain vs France  
 Donbass Arena Donetsk 

June 24 - 7.45pm 
 England vs Italy
 Olympic Stadium Kiev

----------

Perdita (20-06-2012)

----------


## minggoy

I Hope Spain gonna be a champion..

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  come on england!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well they are coming home now

----------


## N.Fan

Does anyome know when this crap finishes.

----------


## Perdita

> Does anyome know when this crap finishes.


July 1st

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Does anyome know when this crap finishes.


Sunday night. Final on both ITV and BBC1 I think it maybe a Germany/Portugal Final. Germany to win

----------


## tammyy2j

> I Hope Spain gonna be a champion..


Well they are in the final now

----------


## lizann

Cant believe Italy beat Germany

----------


## Siobhan

> Cant believe Italy beat Germany


me either but Germany didn't play their best yesterday.. Italy deserved that win

----------


## Katy

Spain looking very good. Hi ho silva lining!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Spain won comfortably 4-0 over Italy

----------


## moonstorm

Well that's me lost the sweepstake money!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Iniesta (Spain) has been named player of the tournament

----------

Perdita (02-07-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Well that's me lost the sweepstake money!!!


Moonie have you been taking tips from "Flash Harry" again.  Will you never learn  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Iniesta (Spain) has been named player of the tournament


The Irish won an award for the best fans.. stick that where the sun doesn't shine Roy!!!!

----------


## lizann

> The Irish won an award for the best fans.. stick that where the sun doesn't shine Roy!!!!


Dont mean much after what happened to the Irish fan James Nolan that died RIP

----------

